# Sherwood Brothers Pa Fruit jar



## diggerdirect (Nov 22, 2011)

Turned up a stoneware jar on a dig this past weekend. Was really hoping it had some blue designs or lettering on it
 but still kinda cool, considering most of the jars found were regular 1858s.






 SHERWOOD BROS POTTERY NEW BRIGHTON PA










 Other jars found (other than the 1858's) were a 1/2 gallon GEM, a TELEPHONE JAR &
 a THE SMALLEY SELF SEALER WIDE MOUTH.

 Other finds were an 1881 Canadian Large cent, two N A White & Sons Utica NY Fire Bricks, 
 some porcelain stoppers and the usual assortment of bromo's, slicks & locals.

 Sure is sweet to be out digging here in upstate NY mid November! Global warming does have its advantages. []


----------



## creeper71 (Nov 22, 2011)

here's some history scoll down to read
 http://books.google.com/books?id=eaYzAQAAIAAJ&pg=PA39&lpg=PA39&dq=Sherwood+Brothers+Pa+Fruit+jar&source=bl&ots=uaY24ZlIt8&sig=Gydvx3Y9QU0WXxDzrJ3tBQ2nOmA&hl=en&ei=aODLTsaqCKLV0QGkgLVL&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=2&ved=0CCkQ6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q=Sherwood%20Brothers%20Pa%20Fruit%20jar&f=false


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 25, 2011)

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Sherwood-bros%25-Newbrunswick-PA-stoneware-canning-jar/m-454559/tm.htm


----------

